# ... insecure RUNPATH's [risolto]

## salade

Ciao a tutti.

Sto reinstallando gentoo su un pc nuovo.

Mi trovo in difficoltà con lo stesso errore sull'installazione di libbonoboui (dipendenza di gaim) e vte (dipendenza di tilda):

```

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.10.1  +X -debug -doc -static 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/vte-0.11.15 -debug -doc +python -static 0 kB

```

Gli errori sono rispettivamente:

```

prepallstrip:

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

   usr/bin/bonobo-browser

   usr/bin/test-moniker

   usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.so.0.0.0

   usr/lib/bonobo-2.0/samples/bonobo-sample-controls-2

   usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libbonobo.so

making executable: /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.so.0.0.0

QA Notice: the following files contain insecure RUNPATH's

 Please file a bug about this at http://bugs.gentoo.org/

 For more information on this issue, kindly review:

 http://bugs.gentoo.org/81745

/var/tmp/portage/libbonoboui-2.10.1/image//usr/lib usr/bin/bonobo-browser

/var/tmp/portage/libbonoboui-2.10.1/image//usr/lib usr/bin/test-moniker

/var/tmp/portage/libbonoboui-2.10.1/image//usr/lib usr/lib/bonobo-2.0/samples/bonobo-sample-controls-2

/var/tmp/portage/libbonoboui-2.10.1/image//usr/lib usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libbonobo.so

```

```

prepallstrip:

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

   usr/bin/vte

   usr/lib/vte/iso8859mode

   usr/lib/vte/slowcat

   usr/lib/vte/nativeecho

   usr/lib/vte/vterdb

   usr/lib/vte/utf8echo

   usr/lib/vte/utf8mode

   usr/lib/vte/interpret

   usr/lib/libvte.so.4.4.0

   usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/vtemodule.so

   usr/libexec/gnome-pty-helper

making executable: /usr/lib/libvte.so.4.4.0

QA Notice: the following files contain insecure RUNPATH's

 Please file a bug about this at http://bugs.gentoo.org/

 For more information on this issue, kindly review:

 http://bugs.gentoo.org/81745

/var/tmp/portage/vte-0.11.16-r1/image//usr/lib usr/bin/vte

/var/tmp/portage/vte-0.11.16-r1/image//usr/lib usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/vtemodule.so

```

Ho controllato su bugzilla e effettivamente ci sono aperti bugs per questi due ebuild.

Ho provato quindi a mascherare queste versioni e installare quelle precedenti, ma non cambia nulla, l'errore è sempre lo stesso.

C'è per caso qualche workaround o devo aspettare un aggiornamento di qualche pacchetto?

Grazie

Stefano

EDIT:

Se può servire ecco il mio emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.0.53 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.ngi.it http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac alsa apm audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 crypt cups dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode exif expat fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gimpprint glut gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal imlib ipod jpeg lcms libg++ libwww lirc mad mikmod mmx mng mono motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline samba sdl sms spell sqlite tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis win32codecs wxgtk1 xine xinerama xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS

```

Last edited by salade on Fri Jan 13, 2006 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

 *salade wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *
> 
> 

 

Non dovrebbe essere un problema che ti coinvolge direttamente, credo che puoi continuare l'installazione.

----------

## salade

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non dovrebbe essere un problema che ti coinvolge direttamente, credo che puoi continuare l'installazione.

 

Uhm... e come? L'installazione si blocca su quell'errore...

----------

## gutter

 *salade wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uhm... e come? L'installazione si blocca su quell'errore...

 

 :Shocked:  Scusami avevo capito che proseguisse e fosse solo un warning.

Edit: Prova a lanciare un revdep-rebuild, pare che qualcuno abbia risolto così.

----------

## salade

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Scusami avevo capito che proseguisse e fosse solo un warning.
> 
> 

 

No problema, probabilmente sono stato poco chiaro io  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Prova a lanciare un revdep-rebuild, pare che qualcuno abbia risolto così.

 

Nada, vuole ricompilare soltanto il solito 'opera'...

----------

## gutter

Prova a ricompilare:

```

dev-libs/glib

gnome-base/orbit

dev-libs/libxml2

dev-libs/popt

```

e poi libbonobo.

----------

## salade

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Prova a ricompilare:[...]
> 
> 

 

Non cambia nulla, ho provato a ricompilare anche tutte le altre dipendenze, ho provato a usare il 'vecchio' gcc, ma non cambia nulla.

Tengo sotto controllo questo bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117422

 :Wink: 

----------

## salade

Ancora non è cambiato nulla...

Non si riesce a trovare nessun workaround per avere gaim?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT:

Ho risolto!

Ho aggiunto i path su cui andava in errore la compilazione in /etc/ld.so.conf ... Avrò fatto bene? boh... mo vediamo  :Wink: 

----------

## salade

Risolto aggiungendo i path in /etc/ld.so.conf.

/var/tmp/portage/vte-0.11.16-r1/image//usr/lib -> per vte

/var/tmp/portage/libbonoboui-2.10.1/image//usr/lib -> per libbonoboui

Grazie per l'aiuto  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *salade wrote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/vte-0.11.16-r1/image//usr/lib -> per vte
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/libbonoboui-2.10.1/image//usr/lib -> per libbonoboui

 

Non sono convinto che sia una soluzione pulita dato che quei path vengono spazzati via alla fine dell'emerge.

Comunque se ha funzionato va bene cosí  :Wink: 

----------

## salade

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Non sono convinto che sia una soluzione pulita dato che quei path vengono spazzati via alla fine dell'emerge.
> 
> Comunque se ha funzionato va bene cosí 

 

Beh è una soluzione tampone... Che sta funzionando alla grande  :Wink: 

----------

